# Remmina RDP - clipboard problem



## Peter2121 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry to post it here but I've contacted the maintainer of port several weeks ago and I still have no answer.

Since the last update of Remmina (some months ago) the clipboard between client and host does not work anymore. This is the known problem in FreeRDP/Remmina and it was solved already in all Linux distros, the patch is integrated in the mainstream of software. The problem is that as there is no new version of Remmina - nobody corrected this problem in FreeBSD port.

I use Remmina every day and the problem of clipboard is REALLY painful for me. I tried to compile the sources but it's too difficult for me (too much components in use) - the compiled software does not work correctly.

Please, update the port with the new version!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2014)

Peter2121 said:
			
		

> Sorry to post it here but I've contacted the maintainer of port several weeks ago and I still have no answer.


I'm doubtful the maintainer will actually read this.

Have you tried updating? I see both net/remmina and net/remmina-plugin-rdp have had updates in January to update FreeRDP.

If you're still having issues please submit a FreeBSD problem report.


----------

